# Need Work, Woodstock, IL



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just got word that I won't be having a plow route this year from my normal guy. So I'm trying to find work of my own.

This will be my third winter with this setup. I have a properly equipt 1/2ton with a 7.6ft western with wings and a SnowEx mini pro 575 spreader. I also carry my own commercial insurance specifically for snow plowing.

Feel free to PM me or post a phone number and I'll call you as soon as possible.

I live in Woodstock, IL but am willing to drive a reasonable distance for work. 


Thanks, Mark


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I could take you.


----------



## jackie (Dec 11, 2009)

Mark,

I'm looking for someone who can do residential snow plowing. I am looking for someone who is reliable and will plow every time it snows. I am looking to get this as a gift for my parents who live in Woodstock. Can you give me a quote per plow or for the season. You can contact me at [email protected].

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------

